# Seems like all I make is....



## rod g15 (Feb 12, 2017)

snack sticks out of my venison. I give alot away,55# so far this year. 90% of them are the Nepas hot stick recipe. Everybody loves them. I have to quit letting everyone I know taste test them. Cause when I do, they usually ask me to make them a batch! Here's a view of some. 













IMG_20170211_171547003.jpg



__ rod g15
__ Feb 12, 2017





 Skinless with cheddar cheese.
One question, what does the paper bag do for the sticks when you let them bloom overnight in the fridge in a paper bag?
Thanks, Rod


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 12, 2017)

I am not sure but they look great.... I wonder if it reduces the moisture in/out? Good looking sticks....


----------



## mowin (Feb 12, 2017)

Don't  let your friends taste test them.. they most likely will lie too you as not to hurt your feelings.

I won't lie too ya, send them to me for a honest taste test opinion.  :biggrin:


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 12, 2017)

mowin said:


> Don't let your friends taste test them.. they most likely will lie too you as not to hurt your feelings.
> 
> I won't lie too ya, send them to me for a honest taste test opinion.


hahaha that's awesome... I second that as well....


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice.


The paper bag pulls moisture from the surface.   NEPAS does it all the time.


----------



## jrm02 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks tasty!

Do you have a link to to Nepas hot stick recipe? I tried searching for it with no luck. Also, when you say skinless I'm assuming no casing? Do you just run it through your stuffer tube without casings?

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## rod g15 (Feb 25, 2017)

That's strange, I just searched Nepas hot stick recipe, then tapped on Hot stick recipe.













IMG_20170122_152002525.jpg



__ rod g15
__ Feb 25, 2017





This is how I make caseingless snack sticks. The stuffer is blocked up with half inch plywood on the sides. Then I extrude onto a strip of freezer paper that is a little longer than my smoker racks. I slip it under the stuffer and pull it out as I crank the stuffer. One stick at a time. A little no stick spray on the freezer paper lets you roll the stick onto the smoker rack. Repeat!


----------

